# 215kg beltless front squat PB 93kg BW



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Did this 3weeks ago,day before I went in for an operation the reattach my distal tendon on right arm... tore it two weeks before this whisky training axle...
A few months out of action now...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That was awesome.


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

one hell of a lift m8!! :thumb:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

well done T :thumbup1:


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Size of them calfs! Very good mate


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Excellent lift mate ,well done


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

awesome lifting as usual Ty

looking mosterous for 93kg too fella


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> awesome lifting as usual Ty
> 
> looking mosterous for 93kg too fella


Thanks alot guys..

Rock hows things buddy??

93kg ish at the time I lifted that,up and down slightly....A since that worlds I did back in May I have struggled to keep weight were I normally sit around 89/90kg...weighed this morning 92.2kg with my cast on lol


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Tank


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent lift, and yes I agree, looks heavier than 93 kg, but its hard to tell on videos, how tall are you mate?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Excellent lift, and yes I agree, looks heavier than 93 kg, but its hard to tell on videos, how tall are you mate?


Hi bud....

Im 5' 6" and usually Sit around 90kg but put à lil fat/water on through poor dort...Im bit of à short ass lol...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

jones105 said:


> Hi bud....
> 
> Im 5' 6" and usually Sit around 90kg but put à lil fat/water on through poor dort...Im bit of à short ass lol...


That explains why you look heavier as its difficult to tell how tall a person is on video, especially with the camera angle as it was.

Bad ass lift all the same though, well done.


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

strong as hell, nice lift. Gotta try the front squat soon.


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

GCMAX said:


> strong as hell, nice lift. Gotta try the front squat soon.


Thanks bud

The Front squat is a Great exercise....i used them as an assistance exercise after back Squats but never really heavy...in march i was having trouble with my hip from back Squats but fronts didnt aggravate it so i stick with them whilst physio was sorting my hip and Just got stronger and stronger with them...

I used wendler 5-3-1 at one point which wrked really well,also used chains and bands for explosive power..

I prefur fronties to back squat mainly because of the carry over to strongman...every thing u pick up,carry is in Front of You....

Cet it in your programme buddy,u will love it


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

impressive mate!


----------



## PUMPkin (Jun 28, 2014)

Great lift. What style of programming do you use for squats now since you aren't on 5/3/1 any more?


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

PUMPkin said:


> Great lift. What style of programming do you use for squats now since you aren't on 5/3/1 any more?


Hi bud,Soz for late reply only now seeing this....

At the moment I'm just hitting light wrk as I have some minor issues with my knees(imbalances)

When in full training bud I don't use wendler as it's writern but still follow the structure depending on what goals I have or comps comming up..

Usually go for 5s,triples and doubles with 70-90% 3weeks progressive and a week deload,speed wrk


----------



## PowerTri (Nov 26, 2014)

Beast!


----------



## 1990's (Nov 9, 2014)

WoW some lift mate


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

spicewood1990 said:


> just when i was getting excited about my new 185kg back squat pr then i see this....
> 
> good work though mate


Lmao at this..^

Thanks buddy...

185kg is a good lift.. just keep it up,wrk on your tech and assistance and it will so one fly up??


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice one for the comments Lads??

Just started training squats properly 2 weeks again.managed a smooth 180kg fronties for a single with a lil more in the tank...

Lost a lil strength but my knee issues are pritty much sorted so aiming for 220/230kg in the new yr..


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

jones105 said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> The Front squat is a Great exercise....i used them as an assistance exercise after back Squats but never really heavy...in march i was having trouble with my hip from back Squats but fronts didnt aggravate it so i stick with them whilst physio was sorting my hip and Just got stronger and stronger with them...
> 
> ...


Am doing front squots at the moment, after back sq lower back gets really painfull, so got to stick with fsq

Thats a serious weight mate!


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2014)

Jesus wept. My pb is 170kg for a single and my wrists felt like they was going to snap.

Excellent lifting fella!!!


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

sauliuhas said:


> Am doing front squots at the moment, after back sq lower back gets really painfull, so got to stick with fsq
> 
> Thats a serious weight mate!


Fronties are Excellant assistance for back squats..

I concentrate on fronties more now but do need to start wrking on my back in the new yr...

Is your pain caused by the movement bud? I do alot of abb and core wrk and find I don't get any back pain now...I did used to get alot around the lower back and was advised to hit more core/abbs and with in a few months I was pain free


----------



## jones105 (Apr 18, 2012)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Jesus wept. My pb is 170kg for a single and my wrists felt like they was going to snap.
> 
> Excellent lifting fella!!!


Thanks bud....

I can be heavy on the wrists...

Try and get the var resting on ur collar bone,front deltscan feel very uncomfortable at first then just use ur arms to steady the bar....


----------



## PowerTri (Nov 26, 2014)

Gotta tell ya guys,If any of you are in to cycling for cardio( I cant stand running) Well the front squat make me so powerfull going up hills. My max is about 140 for 1, and my cycle 5 mile of hills 6 times a week. Unreal exercise.


----------



## Craig92 (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow!! What a lift!


----------



## GetePem (Jul 31, 2014)

Excellent


----------

